# random babbling and poems...



## xRastaxRuggzx (Aug 31, 2011)

So this one is about this girl I met a few months ago, we rubbertramped together were in a relationship, then we were going to settle down for a bit in NC, but she dropped me off on an onramp right near my hometown and said I had to get stuff done then hit her up again...worked out I guess. right after that, she left me the rum and i caught a ride with this guy who gave me a construction job...



time's passin' by far too quickly; think of that night, dive bar, and melody...what were the lyrics, about bottom shelf whiskey, sleep in abandoned parking lots, the dogs intimidating rookie cops, is it fashionable to have dreads in my lice, grown accustomed to my scalp only scalding once or twice, maybe it's just that i really don't care...or dont want you to see tears in eyes behind hair,everything is askew it can't seem to go right, i'm too drunk to realize all my friends are parasites, so toss your scissors to the side,use them to sever ties that connect my heart to dreams it can't realize, for my blade's fairly dull it needs quite the sharpening, and you run through my head with each attempt at my slicing, now my only comfort is fiddlin' a dismal serenade to the airwaves about freighttrains sipping cranberry lemonade, FOUR LOKO!was Spanish for "blackout" till that one law dropped now it's merely slang for some gut rot, yet still I'm sidewalk slammed every evening. I guess I sold out with a job, shoes, and cell phone thought productivity would make me feel less alone, I look to the rails each time the boss oversleeps, but I'm dragged back to construction each time that phone beeps, it's not too bad, I'm learning a bit and at least I'm not a cop or a politician. then I'd feel even worse when I don't make a change with the right vision, where majority rules even with an unjust decision, well after all you said each enviornment is what you make it well you suggested mine, hold back sadness at a gas station playing old time for steel reserves you said it'd be fine for we would meet again if it were to be, well i dont know what time zone your in, but i hope your living happily, and by the way thanks for the rum, the motivation to not run in front of traffic because if it don't kill me, I'll shake oh so miserably and ruin someone's vehicle for no reason.


----------



## acrata4ever (Aug 31, 2011)

i dont get it, what does it mean?


----------



## trash diver (Aug 31, 2011)

Reminds me a bit of Franz Kafka. like a verbal expression of random thoughts.


----------



## Ouija (Aug 31, 2011)

to me it meant its been a long time since i wrote a song. to the masses, it probably means some festivals, good times and good vibes, and a lackluster approach at knowing when to quit.


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx (Sep 2, 2011)

it was like a random collection of thoughts, the first part was about when her and I were first together, playing outside of bars making up tunes, then I had some gnarly lice that I didn't even notice but they had colonized my head, and a bit of random stuff about how when she left me, i went and got a job and only have fun playing fiddle singing about trains and drinking booze. but i want to either end the depressing mood im in or find a way back to her, and untill I find that... who knowss what'll happen


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx (Sep 2, 2011)

worse comes to worse, hopefully it will give me inspiration to write some wailin' blues


----------

